# Mosquito lake flathead fishing from shore



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Hello All,

I wanted to give flathead catfish fishing a try at mosquito lake but I don't have a boat and was going to shore fish. Any advice? Is it worth trying from the shore? 

Thanks


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I would say try the causeway or fishing peer on the south west marina. Best of luck.

promag


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

How do you feel about using Bullhead catfish for live bait?


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ive done about equally as well from my boat as from shore im no pro ive caught 6 this year all 15-40# three off the boat. A few of my favorite spots are the cemetary, the spill way ( lots of snags) or the break walls at the marina. Supposedly under the bridge at the causeway is good but ive yet to get one from there EVER. Use big hooks strong line live bait and have a net and even stronger rod. I havent broke a rod or my line on a fish i have cut line on rocks and nearly broke rods though. The key for my flat head fishing is never give up. I fished rediculously all last june to snow and caught two babies ha ha. This year is my best year.


----------



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

The Mosquito Casueway but you probably won't get too many cause they start spawning about a week ago.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Since they are spawning now would you say its not worth going?


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Mastercatman,

I saw the bait options you posted but I also heard bullhead catfish were good. Its mentioned in a few articles and a catfish book I purchased but no one in the post has said anything about using them... have you heard anything about them?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I have used bullheads and small channels in the past with some success. If you're fishing around or in structure, they will get you buried in it pretty fast and will seek refuge under any nearby objects unlike some other baits. If you can throw a cast net, get the shad and rig up a portable bait tank of sorts to keep several of them going. Another good option if they're available is large goldfish 4"+, small carp (favorite), bluegills, green sunfish, and rockbass. Shad however are generally the easiest baits to come by, besides bluegills, and are readily eaten by a wide variety of sportfish. I am going to start targeting Mosquito in September when the bite should be heating up before I get serious about bowhunting. Keep me posted on your success and I'll help however I can.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot mastercatman... I.will definitely keep you posted on my progress and refer to you for some advice ... thanks again


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I Caught this one under the Causeway bridge last year. I don't usually go and target catfish, couldn't even tell you what species of catfish this is...But I had a blast reeling it in. That picture doesn't do it justice


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

CatchNrelease said:


> I Caught this one under the Causeway bridge last year. I don't usually go and target catfish, couldn't even tell you what species of catfish this is...But I had a blast reeling it in. That picture doesn't do it justice


Looks like a nice channel cat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was thinking flathead. Small one. Kinda hard to see good.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Does look like a flattie in side ways pic but in other one u can see its big eyes 100% channel cat. Not a bad one though


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

if ya get one put it back to spawn again and get huge. Goooood luck


----------



## Cornelius74d (Jul 29, 2012)

been getting some good bites off the south causeway at night (after midnight) using hot dog chunks. Time to spool some heavier line because they keep snapping it.


----------

